# Spain 20-21



## A_Skywalker (Sep 16, 2008)

Atl. Madrid v Huelva

20/09/2008 19:00 BST
  1.50 3.60 6.25 All Bets (23) 
Espanyol v Getafe

20/09/2008 21:00 BST
  1.95 3.20 3.60 All Bets (23) 
Almeria v Malaga

21/09/2008 16:00 BST
  1.80 3.25 4.20 All Bets (22) 
Athl.Bilbao v Valladolid

21/09/2008 16:00 BST
  2.00 3.20 3.50 All Bets (23) 
Betis v Sevilla

21/09/2008 16:00 BST
  2.90 3.20 2.25 All Bets (22) 
D.La Coruna v Mallorca

21/09/2008 16:00 BST
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (23) 
Numancia v Villarreal

21/09/2008 16:00 BST
  2.90 3.20 2.25 All Bets (22) 
Valencia v Osasuna

21/09/2008 16:00 BST
  1.65 3.40 5.00 All Bets (22) 
Santander v Real Madrid

21/09/2008 18:00 BST
  3.40 3.25 2.00 All Bets (23) 
Gijon v Barcelona

21/09/2008 20:00 BST
  6.50 3.60 1.50 All Bets (22)


----------

